# [amd64] Qt3 designer schlieren im widget

## franzf

Hi,

Wenn ich den Designer von Qt3 unter 64 Bit laufen lasse, sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

http://www.alpine-art.de/Bilder/Screenshots/bad_amd64_qt3_designer.jpg

Genau deshalb (und einige weiter Probleme, die es damals noch gab) hab ich eine 32 Bit-Installation durchgeführt. Und da gab es mit dem Designer keinerlei Probleme.

Mit dem Designer von Qt4 hab ich weder mit 32 Bit noch mit 64 Bit Probleme.

Hat da vllt. jemand von euch einen Rat? Es ist nicht sooo wichtig (programmiere hauptsächlich mit Qt4), aber ich will vermeiden, dass andere Qt3-apps auch mal so ausschauen...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## beejay

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Wenn ich den Designer von Qt3 unter 64 Bit laufen lasse, sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> http://www.alpine-art.de/Bilder/Screenshots/bad_amd64_qt3_designer.jpg
> ...

 

Naja, mit 64 Bit würde ich vermutlich auch nur noch Schlieren sehen   :Twisted Evil: 

Aber Spass beiseite.

Das Problem kann ich hier an dieser Stelle nicht nachvollziehen, mit beiden Versionen nicht. Eventuell Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber oder irgendwelchen obskuren X-Erweiterungen (Compiz-3D-Gedöns?).

----------

## franzf

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Das Problem kann ich hier an dieser Stelle nicht nachvollziehen, mit beiden Versionen nicht. Eventuell Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber oder irgendwelchen obskuren X-Erweiterungen (Compiz-3D-Gedöns?).

 

Sry nochmal, meine Angaben waren etwas ... nüchtern ... War in akuter Zeitnot, drum jetzt etwas mehr Info:

Ich verwende(te) den aktuell stabilen nvidia-driver (closed source), selbes Problem mit dem aus testing.

XComposite ist zwar in der xorg.conf an, ein 3D-Desktop wird nicht eingesetzt. Ist ein reines stable-kde (3.5.7), ohne besonderem Schnickschnack.

Hier noch etwas zum Schmökern:

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Nov 2007 17:19:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg flac flash fortran gdbm gif ginac gphoto2 gpm hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kipi lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd tetex theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vorbis x264 xcomposite xine xml xml2 xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Meine xorg.conf, ist die selbe wie unter 32 Bit

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsung-tft"

    HorizSync   30-81

    VertRefresh 56-85

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"                   "true"

    Option      "AllowGlXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "samsung-tft"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

    Option      "NoPowerConnectorCheck" "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "AIGLX"         "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection
```

Bis auf ein paar Sachen hab ich es bisher geschafft, komplett im stable-Bereich zu bleiben  :Very Happy:  (sind ja auch erst 2 Tage   :Laughing:  ), somit auch xorg-x11 samt Treibern, server, usw... Gentoo-sources, und alles andere für System und User wichtige Zeugs  :Wink: 

Leider gibt es jetzt noch ein anderes komisches Pronlem: Ist xdm (konfiguriert für kdm) im default-runlevel, hängt sich das System auf (Ich Trottel hab noch keine sysrq-keys im Kernel an :/). Starte ich ohne xdm, danach ein manuelles Starten -> alles klappt bestens ... In den Logs lässt sich überhaupt kein Hinweis finden! Weder Xorg.0.log noch dmesg... GRRRR

Aber da muss ich noch expermentieren... und ist ein anderes Thema  :Smile: 

Wenn ihr noch irgendwas wissen wollt (außer über meine besondere Fähigkeit, in die Vergangenheit zu blicken) -> einfach fragen  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

So, xcomposite -> disabled -> Schlieren sind weg.

Muss also an irgend einer Option für meinen nvidia-driver liegen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

Ich fahr vorerst mal ohne composite, würde es aber rein aus Neigierde schon gerne behoben sehen...

Grüße

Franz

----------

